# Smith & Morehouse 6-24



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Smith and Morehouse - Went back to s+m today with my twin from 10am to 6pm. I caught 4 rainbows and 1 cutt. My twin caught 2 rainbows and 1 cutt.

8 fish? Things have slowed way down compared to just a few days ago, and a lot of shore and canoe anglers agreed with me on that. (I feel like killin the rookie that made me leave on wed. 15 fish in 4 hours)

Only 1 fish was landed (several lost) using a blue fox gold spinner tipped with a nightcrawler from a pontoon. The rest were caught from shore using a baithook with a nightrawler and tipped with rainbow powerbait sunk to the bottom (which is semi difficult in the current). All were caught near the inlet area on the east side. Most of the fish I caught were throwing up worms and powerbait.

The road has been graded so any type of car can make it now. Apparnently everybody and their dog knows about this place and we felt like it was pretty crowded.

My only Cutt today









A rainbow trout on a stringer









Myself on a toon with a stringer of trout









Smith and Morehouse


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the fishing and scenery, but hate the drive. Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty little cutthroat. Next time you're out there, you should try just below the dam and toss that fox into the wash. Later on, when the water isn't spilling down the shoot, try that pool as well. You have to sneak up on that one, but there are usually some great cutts, bows, and brookies in there.

Nice pics. Glad you were able to float around and get your fish on. Looks really full.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!

Hey, how do we know that's not your twin in the toon? :lol: just kidding, nice pics


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

He is the photographer and I am the model. It was the same while we backcounrty skied. One day I will post a pic of both of us....as soon as I can get more than 1 guy at a time to go with me. Scheduels are more diverse and complex than fish!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> He is the photographer and I am the model. It was the same while we backcounrty skied. One day I will post a pic of both of us....as soon as I can get more than 1 guy at a time to go with me. Scheduels are more diverse and complex than fish!


+1


----------

